# My first foster



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I have very exciting news to share. Those on FB have known this but I didn't share it here until I knew it's for sure. I will be getting my first foster for AMAR on Sunday afternoon. :chili::chili:Will drive out to NJ to get him. He's Pippin, whose surrender I was at a few weeks ago. He's a love and Monica, AMAR's coordinator in my area had him neutered at her vet (much more reasonable than NYC). He had complications and needed another surgery but is doing great now and ready for me to foster.

So I'm just hoping Tyler will approve of having a new brother, temporarily. Pippin will be 5 years old in January (a little younger than Tyler) and is 7.5 lbs. Here are a couple of pix but you know me, I'll get some really good ones once he's here. Maybe even on with Tyler. :innocent: Hoping someone will want to adopt him soon so he can have a furever home.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a sweet face Sue! This is going to be a blast! Tyler will, I am sure, be the perfect gentleman----IF a bit jealous at first. 
I enjoyed doing the home visit recently for NMA---I look fwd to seeing what happens & encouraged the potential owner to check out SM.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Congratulations on entering the wonderful world of fostering! I'd seen this little guy's picture and description on Facebook--he looks and sounds wonderful! I hope he heals well and finds a fantastic new home. :wub: :grouphug:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

How exciting but my the looks of that sweet cute face, I don't think you will have him long! Can't wait to hear all the Tyler stories.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He's a lucky little guy and adorable...looking forward to the photos, and hoping all goes smoothly.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I am excited for you and I know Tyler is going to be perfect with his new friend! Can't wait for more pics! What perfect meaning to caring around the most wonderful time of the year.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

What a handsome guy hope he finds the perfect forever home.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so excited for you! And Tyler! I agree you won't have that cutie pie long!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Wonderful. I am sure someone will want to adopt this little one soon, so enjoy while you can.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sandi's right - he has such a sweet little face! Kisses and hugs to him (and you)!

Tessa says "rescue rocks!"


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Adorable. T-man will be happy to have a little brother to play with. With that face, he will be adopted really soon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is a good thing I don't live state-side---I would be sorely tempted by his precious face. I know he is going to have a wonderful life. I hope this is the beginning of a long, happy journey of your helping to foster these little ones Sue. I can't wait to hear about your adventures.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That's great Susan, and he's adorable! I'm sure Tyler will show him the ropes and he'll find someone to love him forever...until then, he's in good hands


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Countdown, can't wait to see pictures tomorrow.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Sue, I can feel your excitement for here and sure hope it all works out.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sue, needless to say ...Pippin is so blessed to have beautiful you as his Earth Angel foster mom.

Pippin will thrive even more with your loving care and devotion. :wub::heart:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Pippin is a sweetheart. Hope he finds his forever home. I know that he will be loved and spoiled until he does


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. Sorry I don't have the time to reply to everyone individually but just got home from our family Christmas party and trying to get set for Pippin's arrival. I can trust Tyler with everything around the apartment but realize that may not be so with Pippin so trying to have an eye out for temptations. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Reminds me of when my son was little and they told us to crawl on our hands and knees to find hazards. These knees are too old and operated on to do that now. :blush: Will report back tomorrow. Really excited.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, Sue, as you start the wonderful new adventure of fostering. Pippin looks adorable. It will be interesting to see how Tyler reacts to having a temporary sibling. I admire you for opening your home and your heart to Maltese in need of a home.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay I just saw Tyler packing one of those hobo poles with his belongings. I think he said he might be going back to CA with David tomorrow. :w00t: David's here an says he's anxious to see Tyler's reaction to Pip. Hmmm, wonder if it will be like David's reaction to Tyler. B) Usurper in our midst. Got to get to bed. Big day tomorrow. Thanks everyone for the votes of confidence.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

This is so exciting, Sue! Pippin is adorable and will love staying with you all. This is a wonderful thing you're doing!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Okay I just saw Tyler packing one of those hobo poles with his belongings. I think he said he might be going back to CA with David tomorrow. :w00t: David's here an says he's anxious to see Tyler's reaction to Pip. Hmmm, wonder if it will be like David's reaction to Tyler. B) Usurper in our midst. Got to get to bed. Big day tomorrow. Thanks everyone for the votes of confidence.


I don't think he's heading to CA! I wondered why Tessa was asking for my credit card and whether she could use some of my frequent flier miles for a friend! I thought she was joking! :w00t:

Thinking of you today! Thank you so much for opening your heart and home!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maggieh said:


> I don't think he's heading to CA! I wondered why Tessa was asking for my credit card and whether she could use some of my frequent flier miles for a friend! I thought she was joking! :w00t:
> 
> Thinking of you today! Thank you so much for opening your heart and home!:wub:


Maggie - Tyler's no fool. He may love Tessa as I do but if you had a choice in winter between Chicago and San Fran, which would you pick? :innocent: Meanwhile Jim put his back out last night so I may be going solo and a friend will help me out of the apartment with the Pippin Tyler intro's. Always something!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

How exciting! 
I hope that all goes smoothly today.
Thank you for taking him in! He is very cute, and I am sure he will have a great time with Tyler.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Pippin looks so much like my Ray. I suppose he is half Rays size, but they sure look alike. I'll bet he will be a humble and gentle as Ray, too.

Congratulations on becoming a foster mom. That is a very big deal.

And if Tyler makes it to CA...you will have to come get him. Drop in for tea.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

So excited for you with your first foster baby! There is so much joy knowing you are helping to find a home for this little guy where he is very loved and cherished. He looks like a little doll... enjoy this special time of everyone getting to know each other, but be patient with the doggies and yourself as you all adjust. If you ever want to talk, unload or share, I'm here for you.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Good luck today. Hope all goes great!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Having two in the house is twice the work, but twice the joy. I hope Jim's back is better soon.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He a total heart breaker!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

That's so great that you're opening your home to that cute little guy. Very commendable. I'm sure Tyler will love having a playmate around for a while. Good luck and enjoy!!!


----------



## JChess (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh dear... I may be in love...


----------

